# Question ?



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok what would our membership here do about this little issue im having with a person i am trading with.He wants to trade video games for slots me i have lots of old games i am willing to trade but then he flim flams here and there he`ll only sell cars with sets problem again he is putting the incorrect cars with the sets i correspond back with him and this is going on for months so i finally put a stop to it today he sends me new pics i get caught up again and he starts with the set bs again.He has some stuff i want do i need it not really is it worth the hassle no but i think of those poor slots being held hostage and i want to trade for them all but not like this what are your thoughts.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Walk away. No way would I invest the amount of time you have. I would need to feel like there is a deal around the corner


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

I would be worried he would not send the cars/sets and you would have sent the games. Someone who is not straight up makes me wonder.

Charlie


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Nope, Walk away.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

You already know the answer. Just read your own post.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Walk........sounds like someone on here that "wanted" to do some trading with me. No trade took place, but a lot of bs did.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

When it starts to look like a back alley game of Three Card Monty in Calcutta peddlers market it's time to walk. Life is waaaaaay too short for your hobby/playtime to get complicated; let alone dealing with sort who give our hobby a black eye.

We see it ALL the time. The weaving and bobbing. The half truths. Failure to disclose. Hiding behind plausible denial. Feigning ignorance.... and of course the out and out lie.


We used to have a thread about how to protect oneself from it, and who to avoid. I sure would like to know who lobbied the powers that be to get that thread closed and thank them....

NOT!


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you I appreciate the response from all of you.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

Bill Hall said:


> When it starts to look like a back alley game of Three Card Monty in Calcutta peddlers market it's time to walk. Life is waaaaaay too short for your hobby/playtime to get complicated; let alone dealing with sort who give our hobby a black eye.
> 
> We see it ALL the time. The weaving and bobbing. The half truths. Failure to disclose. Hiding behind plausible denial. Feigning ignorance.... and of course the out and out lie.
> 
> ...


thank you bill hall..my thoughts are the same..call em like you see em.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Mr Hall what was this thread?


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

I'll pm you Jonny, I've got some extra slots I'd trade for some vintage video games possibly.


----------



## bremen68 (Jan 23, 2012)

Good rule of thumb for this type of deal... If you get the slightest hinky feeling it's time to walk away. Craigslist, ebay, forums... if the deal gets complicated, find another one. Once it starts to be a problem, it will continue to be a problem. Just my humble 2 pennies worth. (-:


----------

